# Anyone watching the Masters?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Discuss here.


----------



## UltimateWarrior1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Went to practice round Monday, course looks in great shape as expected.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

UltimateWarrior1 said:


> Went to practice round Monday, course looks in great shape as expected.


Lucky you! I've been trying to get tickets for years and always strike out. My wife isn't much of a golf fan but it's even her dream to go once.


----------



## UltimateWarrior1 (Apr 4, 2020)

lbb091919 said:


> UltimateWarrior1 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to practice round Monday, course looks in great shape as expected.
> ...


I've been lucky enough to have went twice prior, only one time have I been selected in the lottery the others have been invites. My wife has not been either so hopefully one day. I like to compare it to an adult Disney World, everyone should experience it at least once. Good luck in the future!


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Watching the Masters right now, with the condition my lawn (or really any lawn in Massachusetts) is equivalent to what I imagine teenage girls feel when they scroll Instagram. Unrealistic body (lawn) images. Just have to keep telling myself that the course is only open like 6 months (maybe less) a year.

Also, its Red Sox opening day. Sorry work, I'll see you Monday.


----------



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

Every year. I would love nothing more than making my lawn a 12th green clone.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

The wife and I watched it this afternoon while sitting on our patio. A beautiful day to be outside watching an amazing event. We plan to watch the last day tomorrow.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm kind of pulling for Cam Smith to close the 3 stroke gap on Scheffler tomorrow.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> I'm kind of pulling for Cam Smith to close the 3 stroke gap on Scheffler tomorrow.


Funny that you mention him. My wife was like, "isn't that the guy from the Youtube video who has the really cool house on the water in Florida?"

She wants him to win as well.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Best day in sports!

I'm fine with any of the final pairing, I just hope it's dramatic coming in past 11-17.


----------



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

Ware said:


> I'm kind of pulling for Cam Smith to close the 3 stroke gap on Scheffler tomorrow.


Yes, Scheffler did not seem rock solid the last few holes so it will be interesting to see what happens today. I mean, the course is so difficult it only takes a small mistake to lose 3 strokes or more.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I thought Smith was going to make a run at it after the first couple holes, but it fell apart and then he really blew it up on 12.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Amen corner takes the wind of yet another players hopes and dreams. Always a good tournament, but I hoped for a bit more heading into the back, Cam Smith just didn't get close enough to get Scottie nervous.


----------

